
Kubernetes v1.3 Preview – Auth, Scale, and Improved Install - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-v1.3-preview.html
======
philips
If you weren't at KubeCon in March I outlined that we were going to try and do
most of the things on this list. Very nice to get them done! Really looking
forward to Kubernetes v1.3, it will be a solid release.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A49xXiKZNTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A49xXiKZNTQ)

